# Connemara Pedigree



## fruity (4 March 2018)

Just wondered what you thought to this chaps Pedigree?

Looking to do working hunters classes (hes over 14.2), RC everything/teams and possibly BE 90.

New to the world of Connies! Used to have Welsh Cobs! Excited about this boy!


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (4 March 2018)

No link??


----------



## Lindylouanne (4 March 2018)

Can't see anything. Is he the one that you are having vetted?


----------



## fruity (4 March 2018)

Sorry sorry that would help! 

Sire: Monaghanstown Fionn 
Abbeyliex Fionn
Ashfield Sparrow
Carna Bobby 
The Admiral 

Dams sire: Gurteen Rebel
Murphy Rebel
Rebel Wind 
Village Boy


----------



## dominobrown (10 April 2018)

No pictures but can see the breeding you wrote down.
Like the sire side.... very much jumping pony breeding, but all quite common.I had a very similarly bred mare... more old fashioned chunk type. Hunting and jumping machine with great safe but cheeky pony temperament.


----------



## creamsoda (10 April 2018)

Our Connemara had similar breeding. She had an amazing temperament and loved jumping.


----------

